# Cilancetron in Phase IV



## poohbearidaho (Oct 31, 2001)

I am participating in the phase IV study of Cilancetron. Pardon if the spelling is wrong but so far the results for me are fantastic! I hope it gets on the market soon. I was a critical patient and can now eat anything at will. It is a miracle for me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2001)

what is the med for and what were your symptons?


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

Yeah!! Do you think it will be available in Canada?


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Cilanstron is very similar to Lotronex in the way that it works on IBS-D...works on the same receptors in the gut. I am very hopeful about this drug. There is probably more about it in the Lotronex forum.


----------

